# Where can I buy a pump for a 1999 graco 390 fluid section pump?



## Lbservices (Mar 21, 2013)

I got ahold of a old graco 390, kinda looks like a smaller binks with the fan in the back. Anyways, cracked her on and tried to pump some water through but i noticed that it was leaking water from the packings. Figured instead of replacing the packings, maybe replace the whole pump? 
Does anyone know where I can buy these pumps? Is this pump even worth repairing? Some input would be much obliged.

Just thought since it was free, it would be nice to have a emergency pump


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Portland Compressor :thumbsup: http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-2321-fluid-section-cylinder-em390490.aspx


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

$679 gets you a brand new 390 with free shipping  http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-4051-graco-390-airless-paint-sprayer-special.aspx


----------



## Lbservices (Mar 21, 2013)

Seriously woodland, i had no idea it would cost that much. You think if i repacked it, it can be salvaged?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Lbservices said:


> Seriously woodland, i had no idea it would cost that much. You think if i repacked it, it can be salvaged?


Why don't you just take it in and have somebody who knows the thing check it out? if it was free then maybe there's a reason it's free? How do you know it's leaking from the packings? you can't even see them? Not sure about your pump but for a airlessco the packing kit is under 50 bucks or so.

Pat


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lbservices said:


> Seriously woodland, i had no idea it would cost that much. You think if i repacked it, it can be salvaged?


That would defineatly be my first choice. A packing kit is only like $60. 
You won't know until you disassemble and check everything out. Cylinder condition? Piston? Ball check? If everything is in good shape, get a kit and repack. :thumbsup: http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-2473-packing-kit-for-em380-em390-em490.aspx


----------

